# Chapter House - Storm Raven Conversion Kit



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

http://chapterhousestudios.com/webshop/news

_Many of you have emailed about the general release of the TRU-Scale Storm Raven Extension kits. After some production delays, this kit is being produced very rapidly and we will have enough kits for a general release scheduled for Saturday September 3rd. The kit will sell for $18.50 and is composed of 9 components to extend the hull of the Games Workshop Stormraven kit and add on a Grappling Harness for a Dreadnought._


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I hate admitting it but I really like that, and the female striking scorpian Exarch below it on their site (YAY for IP laws when did that lawsuit disappear?)

Is it buyable within the UK or do we have to get shipped over?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

actualy quite like this haha.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ugh. That looks shit in my eyes.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Ugh. That looks shit in my eyes.


Still a step up from the original...


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

the kit just extends the rather crap GW storm raven, making it closer to the correct proportions it should have.

as for the law suit... i dont think its gone away, i just hasnt happened yet. if GW backed down or if they lost, we will see lots more companies diving into the 40k and WFB markets with kits and models.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I think it looks pretty sweet. The only reason I wouldn't buy one is because it looks far too stubby and... well, pathetic normally. From the front it has promise, the side it looks like they forgot to finish it. 

I think I could push myself to get one of these with the CH bits


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

looks better than the original. still, i'll stick with the plan of buying a Thunderhawk to use as a 'counts as' stormraven...


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Very cheap alternative:biggrin:

Anyway, this is looking alright.


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

It's ok i guess, kinda looks half assed for something a professional would make.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Ugh. That looks shit in my eyes.


so still allot better than the standard kit then:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought they did a good job of matching up the extensions to the exsisting pieces and kept the cost very reasonable.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

I just wanted everyone to know the TRU-Scale Conversion kit for the Storm Raven will be up for sale at approx. 9am central time Saturday September 3rd.

I have about 130 kits, I am curious to see how long those last (luckily many of you got your kits some time ago from the pre-order).

You will see a big announcement on the front page -www.chapterhousestudios.com when the item goes live.










Everyone have a good holiday weekend.

Nick


----------

